# Livery yards Gosport/Fareham



## Draconia (25 February 2015)

Can anyone give me any recommendations for livery yards around Gosport/Fareham and surroundings? Could you also tell me how much you are paying and what is included in the price. I don't have a horse atm, but am planning on buying one and need to have a good idea how much it is costing and where they are. I have found the bigger ones with their own websites, but am now looking at the smaller ones.

Many thanks


----------



## bluebellfreddy (25 February 2015)

Interested to hear as well.


----------



## catwithclaws (6 March 2015)

I've lived in the area all my life. Depends what kind of livery you're after and what facilities you need. DIY ranges from about 90-140 per month. Part livery from 380 to about 550. Full/competition and the sky's the limit!

If you're on Facebook, join Hampshire livery offered/wanted. The big ones in the area are the likes of Crofton manor, Pinkmead and quob, but there are some nice smaller ones.

I can probably be more specific if u want to PM me with what u require


----------



## EllaRidesHorses (8 March 2015)

The yard my share horse is kept at is Swanmore Park Farm Livery. I believe it is £40 per week and you can pay extra if you need your horse bringing in etc. eg, I think it is an extra £1.50 every time they bring your horse in for you. It has excellent hacking, having the Corhampton Gallops, Dundridge Woods and the old railway line very near by. There is an outdoor school which you can use for free with jumps. There is a lot of fields for grazing. Regularly clinics are held there, yesterday there was a grid work clinic at the yard. Everyone there is lovely, and at the end of the month, I think a stable will be free!


----------



## Draconia (8 March 2015)

catwithclaws said:



			I've lived in the area all my life. Depends what kind of livery you're after and what facilities you need. DIY ranges from about 90-140 per month. Part livery from 380 to about 550. Full/competition and the sky's the limit!

If you're on Facebook, join Hampshire livery offered/wanted. The big ones in the area are the likes of Crofton manor, Pinkmead and quob, but there are some nice smaller ones.

I can probably be more specific if u want to PM me with what u require 

Click to expand...

I have tried to join that group, but my request is still pending a few days on. I know of crofton, pinkmead and quob, all very expensive, but lovely places. I am more looking to the smaller ones. I have seen plenty of horses around, but am always worried to approach as it might be their private yard instead of having liveries. A nudge in the direction of where the smaller yards are will be helpful. 

I am mostly looking for assisted DIY to fit around family life, as I can not make it to the yard twice a day on some occasion, whilst I can on other days. I would also like at least some facilities. (hacking close by, not necessary on the doorstep, a arena to school and prefer to have electricity for the darker winter months) 



EllaRidesHorses said:



			The yard my share horse is kept at is Swanmore Park Farm Livery. I believe it is £40 per week and you can pay extra if you need your horse bringing in etc. eg, I think it is an extra £1.50 every time they bring your horse in for you. It has excellent hacking, having the Corhampton Gallops, Dundridge Woods and the old railway line very near by. There is an outdoor school which you can use for free with jumps. There is a lot of fields for grazing. Regularly clinics are held there, yesterday there was a grid work clinic at the yard. Everyone there is lovely, and at the end of the month, I think a stable will be free!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very good and thank you for the suggestion, however it is 30 minutes drive from my house and I think that might be a bit much especially since it will be more in traffic. However the location of it looks ideal and lovely.


----------

